# Waiver processing time



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear All

May you kindly assist me with an approximation time of obtaining an outcome from a waiver application. I applied for a waiver beginning of January 2016 but I have not yet received the outcome, on VFS website they say outcome -8 weeks. Has anyone ever applied for a waiver and received an outcome. I am applying for a general work visa and I made a waiver for a certificate from the DoL. I was using a quota work permit and according to the new regulations my profession is no longer on the list for exceptional skills. My current visa expired last week so I do not know if I would be able to apply again the lady that I communicated with from Home Affairs advise me that once I do a waiver its an application in progress so there is no need to worry if the visa expires as long as you do not leave the country without your out as you will be labelled an undesirable. How far true is this?

Please kindly advise.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Horrid advise, as usual. If your visa for Country X expires, you are not allowed to be in Country X, no exceptions! Sound like you are now illegal in SA. No bank will open an account for you, etc.

We have often applied for waivers with "waivering" success (excuse the pun!). The DoL is unlikely to waive your need for their disgression in the General Work Visa process, and their section of the department that deals with these adjudications is notoriously slow.

If your old quota work permit is still valid for a while, I would hurriedly look for professional advice and make a decision to re-apply or not based on the risk of the waiver. Also, expediting the waiver application can be done sometimes with a few correct phone calls.


----------



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

I liked the idea of the few correct phone calls, please kindly advise how do I do it?


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Horrid advise, as usual. If your visa for Country X expires, you are not allowed to be in Country X, no exceptions!


VFS is advising all applicants not to leave the country if they are waiting for the outcome of a visa application, even if their visa expires. They told us if your visa is rejected you will have 7 (or 10, I can't remember exactly) days to leave the country if your visa is rejected, without getting an undesirable stamp. Presumably this info was passed onto them from Home Affairs.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Klipspringer said:


> VFS is advising all applicants not to leave the country if they are waiting for the outcome of a visa application, even if their visa expires. They told us if your visa is rejected you will have 7 (or 10, I can't remember exactly) days to leave the country if your visa is rejected, without getting an undesirable stamp. Presumably this info was passed onto them from Home Affairs.


Simply put, without a valid visa in any country, you are illegal there. VFS is not allowed to give advice.


----------



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi LegalMan

if you have the contact details on who to conduct for my waiver application, please kindly advise. I have been waiting for an outcome since January 2016. I would be very grateful if you would be able to assist


----------



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi legalMan

May you kindly assist on whom I should contact for my waiver application> Please


----------



## Kloe (Mar 11, 2016)

*Kloe*

Hi all my waiver application has been approved. I applied for a waiver on the certificate from the Department of Labour. I thank God it's a positive response. I am applying for a permit today. Thank you guys.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Kloe said:


> Hi all my waiver application has been approved. I applied for a waiver on the certificate from the Department of Labour. I thank God it's a positive response. I am applying for a permit today. Thank you guys.


Hi Kloe, Hope you are still alive :fingerscrossed:. I'm busy gathering information for my wife's GWV waiver application for the certificate from the Department of Labour. Do you remember the documents you submitted?


----------

